# Video- 346.4fps 3/8" steel



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

*Hyper Bands 

Ok guys so over the last few months i have been on a quest to achieve 400fps with 3/8 steel, the closest i have got off cam is 362fps ( Edited: 414fps with heated bands ). Im sure alot more is achievable with heated bands, but thats another experiment im currently working on.

So how did i do it i hear you ask?? Well i had a few things to consider first as the main reason behind wanting fast steel was cheaper hunting ammo, flatter trajectory and penetration. Its all well and good chucking steel around at speed with butterfly bands, but i find it cumbersome when trying to get a shot off at ariel targets (which is mostly squirrels and pigeons). So short(ish) bands were the order of the day and with a reasonable draw weight.

I boiled it down to a few ingredients: Theraband gold (for durability), doubled, tapered, neat and lightweight (for speed and ease of draw)

And this is what i came up with: Cut 22cm, tapered 22mm-9mm, kangaroo leather pouch (Many thanks to Torsten for supplying the leather), small strips of TB blue for tying. Simples








​*And the video of me trying to reach 350fps (*NB: the shot is actually penetrating 2 doubled up sheets and hitting the fence behind*)


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Great video, Cant wait to try the bandset out


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Gib said:


> Great video, Cant wait to try the bandset out


Thanks, just as long as its fairly warm you should be seeing the sunny side of 330fps! Have you ever shot steel at those speeds before? It is really fun


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

22mm-9mm is a pretty serious taper! How long do you think these will last?
This reminds me of a friend who used to build drag racing motorcycle engines. He called them "hand grenades", built to be fast but not to last!
Good luck to you in your quest for 400fps.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

M_J said:


> 22mm-9mm is a pretty serious taper! How long do you think these will last?
> This reminds me of a friend who used to build drag racing motorcycle engines. He called them "hand grenades", built to be fast but not to last!
> Good luck to you in your quest for 400fps.


So far so good, they seem to faIr up pretty well with 200+ shots on one set so far!! 400fps is just around the corner, just recorded 381fps. With a few tweaks I think it's possible!! What I want now is 500fps lol....!!!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

A Finger or a Fork hit would be devistating.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

if they regualry lasts 200 shots that is great !


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Brooklyn00003 said:


> if they regualry lasts 200 shots that is great !


250 is topend, just had a band snap at the pouch!! Still for the speed that's fantastic I think!!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

nice vid. are you able to do a down range speed calc ? say 20 meters / yards. to see what the impact power would be.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> nice vid. are you able to do a down range speed calc ? say 20 meters / yards. to see what the impact power would be.


Yea no problem, will get onto that tomorrow!! Will need to protect the chrony tho incase of strays









Was out this evening shootin .44 cal lead at 292fps which is around 26ft/lb! and wrecked my backstop in the process


----------



## 222 (Feb 20, 2011)

John-Boy, What distance were you shooting and what were you using as a back stop?


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

222 said:


> John-Boy, What distance were you shooting and what were you using as a back stop?


12m, it was just a make shift backstop made from a large stiff cardboard box with 2 t-shirts hung up inside.

Heres a few pics of the damage







:


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Have you cronied how fast you can Rocket a BB / .177 steel?


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

dgui said:


> Have you cronied how fast you can Rocket a BB / .177 steel?


495.6fps, but for now im trying to get 3/8 steel over 500 and .44 over 300!!


----------

